
GitHub Issue Drama [List] - ptsteadman
https://github.com/nikolas/github-drama
======
vmorgulis
"Master / Slave are perfectly acceptable words in the English language and are
very well understood and widely-used term in technology. Leader / Follower as
a metaphor does not describe the relationship as well. This change is
objectively pointless and introduces inconsistent terminology. If you are
offended by this term in some codebase then you most likely have too much time
on your hands. Perhaps we can ask them to also change the name of the repo?
Apple offends me and is inconsiderate because I think of Adam & Eve and the
devil..."

[https://github.com/apple/swift/pull/165#issuecomment-1619463...](https://github.com/apple/swift/pull/165#issuecomment-161946382)

